# Unintentional mag release PT609 Pro



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

I recently purchased a PT 609 Pro and carry it in a Fobus right side OWB holster. There is zero possibility of contact with the mag release button when holstered. When riding on my Harley, the mag will occasionally release. Due to the angle it hasn't fallen out so far. I suspect the release button spring is just weak enough to allow release due to vibration/jarring. Has anyone had this happen as well? I'm thinking a slightly stiffer spring may be the answer.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Mags release easily when not under tension.. eg. easy to drop and reload when empty. the amount of force on the mag notch is based on the tension of the spring under load. You idea of putting a new spring in the mag, is where I would go... first.
Bill aka ET
Its either the mag spring, or the release spring, I'm betting on the mag spring.
There is also a slight chance the mag lock notch has been rounded off over time.. a simple visual and a file can correct a rounded mag lock notch.

If you purchased this new, chances of a bad lock notch are negligible.. not enough cycle... also if bought new chances the mag spring is weak is also negligible ( not enough cycle ).. which would lead to a defective mag release.


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

The mag makes a good solid "click" when seated. It feels like the release button is very easy (too easy) to push. I bought it new and it cycles perfectly. I have multiple mags and it happens with all of them and only when on the bike. Clothing isn't a factor, it doesn't happen in my truck or any other time which is why I figure it has to be vibration/shock.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Its sounds reasonable to me...especially if all the mags do the same thing...Its possible a defective spring was used in the release button.... which means a trip back to the factory or the purchase of a new release spring. I would call customer service and ask for a new spring.. even if they charge you it should not be much.
Also when the mag is full, the release button should not be easy to push, due to the increased tension of a fully loaded mag and increased spring tension... it should only be easy when the mag is empty.
Bill aka ET


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help Bill.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck getting Taurus to send you anything. From what I gather, they insist you send your gun to them so they can work on it. You may also want to consider looking into getting a different holster to see if that helps alleviate the problem as well. Just food for thought.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Labradaddy said:


> The mag makes a good solid "click" when seated. It feels like the release button is very easy (too easy) to push. I bought it new and it cycles perfectly. I have multiple mags and it happens with all of them and only when on the bike. Clothing isn't a factor, it doesn't happen in my truck or any other time which is why I figure it has to be vibration/shock.


I can only speculate from the info you're giving but it sounds like your mag release is coming in contact with the side of the holster thus releasing it. If it's a reversible mag release, reverse it it see if it does it again. You may also look into getting a more flush magazine release. A stiffer spring is a good bet as well if you can find one.


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

denner said:


> I can only speculate from the info you're giving but it sounds like your mag release is coming in contact with the side of the holster thus releasing it. If it's a reversible mag release, reverse it it see if it does it again. You may also look into getting a more flush magazine release. A stiffer spring is a good bet as well if you can find one.


I use a Fobus SP-11-B holster and there is no possibility of contact with the release. 
I have a tool to measure tension of the springs in the valve bodies in automatic transmissions so I may break the gun down and spec out the release button spring and find one just a bit stiffer. I have an industrial supply nearby that can get anything under the sun if you know the specs. 
Regardless of the unintentional release issue, the release is too easy for my taste anyway so if a stiffer spring fixes both, I win twice!


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Mag release button should never feel "way too easy" when the mag is full... it should become easy when the mag is empty. I can tell by your body language, you have mechanical hands and a mechanical mind... You're not a sit behind the computer geek. Go with your gut... my gut rarely fails me...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Labradaddy said:


> I use a Fobus SP-11-B holster and there is no possibility of contact with the release.
> I have a tool to measure tension of the springs in the valve bodies in automatic transmissions so I may break the gun down and spec out the release button spring and find one just a bit stiffer. I have an industrial supply nearby that can get anything under the sun if you know the specs.
> Regardless of the unintentional release issue, the release is too easy for my taste anyway so if a stiffer spring fixes both, I win twice!


I know Harley's can rattle your teeth loose, but to rattle your magazine loose from the catch without having something putting pressure on the release is new to me, especially if its a new pistol. Sounds like a design flaw or manufacturing flaw, but I would not expect that from Taurus? I'd trade in the Harley for a smooth running rice burner or trade in my Taurus for something else? LOL


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Please let us know how this works out. plenty of springs at Lowes , Ace Hardware, or Home Depot. even if its a temporary fix until you can get the exact correct part.


----------

